# OEM MK6 LED DRL Coding



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi,

I've seen videos of the RoW LED DRL's on the MK6 Golf where they dim when the turn signals are activated. It seems that the US models don't do that. All I could find in VCDS where ways for them to turn off when the signals are activated like the Audi's. Mine dim when I turn the headlights on, so I know they dim.

I want them to behave like this.





Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56 62 72

VIN: WVWHV7AJ9CW096927 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AS HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 77F7826D06D65D3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2724 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001108120509
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1933A4D5D082AB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492B0000881406E692200041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFF9E5DFAFE793

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0152155223
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 336F767D9A2E713

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001015 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 800569B11B189AB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A1A90272AC4108800C174000DC44E0D2086574D8DB0E4 842024A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D7B5045A46AB73

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 18081 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA0HPBB 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3F872A4DA666A53

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000616A800

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4B4F0063ZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME65322362ZZZN

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME5C545D4CZZZ8

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME7A405D33ZZZ.

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME6C171728ZZZK

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME086D3828ZZZP

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110819300945
Coding: 101A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFB9045ECEA773

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H08 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 36694F69895C64B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 040811F1000961
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B48659C5A6F3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD12B190D6470B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000189900001
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E596709710C5CB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660689632 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2953941540E23B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H32 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8465994
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 234F863D2ACEE13

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31637C75A832433

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D7561572076B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218119849291
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: E7D7522D1E764D3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 H HW: 5K0 959 702 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 387541514B4892B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D7561572076B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B48655C5A6F3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 36694F69415C64B

No fault code found.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

This happened because the OEM LED DRL's have 3 physical connections (eg. Octavia VRS).

One of them is a ground, the second is connected to DRL pinout in CECM and third one to the parking lights. The trick is, if the 12V is given on both of them there is bright light, if only on the one there is dimmed.

Maybe in US, there is simple not connected to the module in this way.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

I guess I'll have to check the wiring for this to make sense to me.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

So I just checked the headlight harness. It is the 14 pin harness with empty spots on 3, 8, 13, and 14.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Since Dana is back, any info on this?


----------



## mikemod (May 14, 2005)

Did you try setting BIT 3, BYTE 15 in the CECM.

I know it says "Daytime Running lights inactive with turn signal active" but that's what turns the dimming on in mine although mine is a UK car.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

mikemod said:


> Did you try setting BIT 3, BYTE 15 in the CECM.
> 
> I know it says "Daytime Running lights inactive with turn signal active" but that's what turns the dimming on in mine although mine is a UK car.


Yeah tried that but it turns them off completely when enabled.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

What is Your EXACT type and model?
I will check the wiring diagram for You.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

2012 GTI Autobahn DSG 4 door. Thanks!:beer:


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Messed around with some coding today and nothing. I'd like to compare coding for each byte with a European model. Anyone willing to help out?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Howdy! I was able to accomplish the dimming with my A3  Change your region coding in your Instrument module to Germany, on mine the Country setting was '0', this modified the DRL dimming behavior with the signal to 50% with the signal instead of 0% with the turn signal. Good luck!


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks man. I'll give it a try!


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Back from the dead. I finally had some time today to mess with VCDS. bmw511 suggestion of coding the Instrument to Germany worked! 

First you need to go into 17- Instruments then long coding helper and change you country to anything other than USA. bmw511 said Germany but I set mine to RoW. 

Once coding is accepted, you need to go to 09-Cent. Elect. long coding and find the check box (forgot the byte) that says disable "DRL when turn signal active." Once that is done, your LED's should behave like ones in the video posted in this thread. 

Cheers:beer:


----------



## zVp (Jun 18, 2010)

Are there any repercussions on changing the instrument cluster to another region? 

BTW, I do like the dimming!


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

I haven't noticed anything yet. When you change the coding, it will set everything metric and the 24 hour clock, but you can still change the units back to MPH, US gallons, Fahrenheit, and 12 hour clock in the MFD settings.


----------



## zVp (Jun 18, 2010)

Crzypdilly said:


> I haven't noticed anything yet. When you change the coding, it will set everything metric and the 24 hour clock, but you can still change the units back to MPH, US gallons, Fahrenheit, and 12 hour clock in the MFD settings.


 Thank you for the info  

I've also heard to disable the seatbelt chime or little other things, you can change the instrument cluster to another region, but I might be wrong (or probably ) 

But thanks for the info again, I'll try this tomorrow


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty nice and handy info! Do like how it looks! :thumbup:


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Crzypdilly said:


> Back from the dead. I finally had some time today to mess with VCDS. bmw511 suggestion of coding the Instrument to Germany worked!
> 
> First you need to go into 17- Instruments then long coding helper and change you country to anything other than USA. bmw511 said Germany but I set mine to RoW.
> 
> ...


 
i tried this on my friend's 2013 GTI and it worked like it supposed to 
but when i tried same thing on my 2013 CC it did nothing but still turning off DRL with turn signal on 
i tried RoW first but it threw abs/esc/airbag code on gauge 
then tried Germany but no luck 
Canada did not throw any code but no DRL dimming 

i don't know because canada is in also north america region 
did someone tired this on other vw than GTI?


----------



## Bilow (Dec 13, 2020)

hallo allemaal ik ben nieuw hier en heb wat vragen over mijn golf 6 gti van 21 hallo iedereen ik ben nieuw hier en heb wat vragen over mijn 2010 golf 6 gti ik heb koplampen met led-achterlichten ik wilde bochtenverlichting instellen met vcd's voor heren en blijkbaar heb ik iets verkeerd gedaan en ik merkte dat mijn leds overdag niet werken, alleen als het donker is met grootlicht, kan iemand me vertellen hoe ik dit terug naar het origineel kan krijgen met nieuwe codering?


----------

